# Shinohara dbl Crossover is not DCC friendly??



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

I need the above turnout in code 100 NS #6. It's hard to find.

On one site the seller warns that the one for sale is not "DCC friendly." 

OK, I can think of a million jokes, but let's stay on topic.

Is this accurate that a turnout will not work with DCC? 

is it possible to make one that is not DCC friendly, friendly?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As it has been said so many times here on the Forum
the 'DCC friendly' statement is meaningless. The same
goes for 'DCC unfriendly'.

If a train runs through the double crossover on DC it
will do the same as DCC.

The only concern is power pickup (DC or DCC) by locos
with only 4 power pickup wheels. They may stop or
pause on plastic or non powered frogs.

A loco with all wheel power pickup should not
pause or stop on any turnout. If it does there is
a problem with the power pickup wheels or the turnout
itself.

It may be the reported 'DCC unfriendly' tag
came about due to a track design factor.
A double crossover that is, in fact, creating a reverse
loop situation would require isolated sections and
reverse loop controllers. This happens when you have 
for example, a dogbone with loops at each end but
the connecting tracks are running side by side with
a double crossover connecting them. This situation
would exist be the power DC or DCC.

Don


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks, DonR.

If I get this double crossover, should I also buy a unit that will sense the change in polarity and switch automatically?


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

if it shorts when going across the frog and onto the two converging rails try insulating the ends of the rails with clear nail polish or clear enamel paint 
Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JDR

Your layout design would determine whether you need
to use insulated joiners.

Note my previous post to you regarding the dogbone
with loops at each end but the connecting tracks
run side by side...if that is your situation you would
need to isolate the loops with insulated joiners but
none would be used at the crossover. You would
need 2 reverse loop controllers also.

If, however, you have a double track main and are simply
connecting the two tracks no insulated joiners would
be required.

We would need to see your layout drawing to correctly determine what is needed.

Don


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

Well, I changed my mind. Using turnouts I already have, I came up with this. It will fit on the right side of the layout where the number 4" is on the layout. Just follow the red and turquoise lines, not the dark blue one.

Turnouts and layout are here. http://www.thecamreport.com


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Best as I can tell your situation is a simple ability
for your trains to use either of two parallel tracks.
You can do this with a premade double crossover
or 4 individual turnouts. In either case it doesn't
appear that you need any insulated joiners. 

However, if you encounter shorts when your turnouts
connect the two tracks a 'reverse loop' has some
how been created. 

Go ahead and instrall your turnouts without the insulators
but don't solder them in. 

Run a loco through the turnouts and if it goes smoothly across all is well. If you get a short indication when you
throw the points to connect the tracks there is a
reverse loop situation. If that occurs we can deal with
it. 

Don


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

Oops. I soldered the sections an hour ago.hwell:

I'll let you know what happens. Gotta stop and do taxes now.:smilie_daumenneg:

From what I was told at the club, simply cutting the track down to the plastic will achieve the required insulator.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't cut the rails until after you have tested and
found that necessary. I question the need.

Don


----------

